# Getting offers from local contractors...



## mdwirenut (Jun 10, 2018)

Looking for advice...

I'm a Master Electrician in Maryland and I've been given offers from contractors who are Local 26 and Local 70.

Coming from the private world, I have no-idea what I'm getting into with the union-shops. Offers are 35-40/hr plus benefits. Pay looks decent, but I don't want to sell myself short. 

So if I take a job with a union shop, what I'm looking at in terms of building my career and moving up the pay-scale?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @mdwirenut!

It all depends on where you are starting in the pay scale.

Your raises will be in the signatory agreement, ask to see them from both locals.

IMHO working as close to DC as possible is your best bet.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Before you go to far you might want to talk to the organizer or dispatcher at local 26 or 70 about it.

Reason is halls have tight rules on job referrals.
Normally part of the union agreement signed by the EC states all the electrical trade workers need to be hired thru the hall.
And the hall dispatches the jobs by book and number on that book.

There are exceptions that are limited, such as call by name.
But I would think you need your name on the book first.
That is a process of organizing in.
Which involves checking work history, hands on testing, written tests, maybe classes.
The local can also have additional requirements such as residing in that local for so many years or holding a state / local electrical lic.

Only the local, or maybe well informed members from that local has the correct answers.

The point is, if you're going to organize in & work for a union contractor, make sure you go about it the right way. You don't want to start out with a bad name. Such as skipping steps or bypassing others unemployed waiting for the next call. A few will think it's bad enough you didn't attend their apprenticeship. You don't know the many union rules written & unwritten & it's easy to get into trouble.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## mdwirenut (Jun 10, 2018)

Thanks guys!

Active1 - greatly appreciate the heads up there - definitely don't want to get in with a union contractor and end up stepping on peoples' toes...

Union training/apprenticeship looks like it would have been better than what private companies are sending their guys to, but then again I've heard complaints from some contractors about who they're getting out of the halls too (though I take that with a grain of salt). 

As I spoke to a friend who's outside the industry, he said "you know, before these shops are allowed to take on guys from outside they should have to send them to a union orientation so you know what you are getting in to."


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

mdwirenut said:


> Looking for advice...
> 
> I'm a Master Electrician in Maryland and I've been given offers from contractors who are Local 26 and Local 70.
> 
> ...


Here's the great secrete:
Do
Work hard, don't be afraid to get dirty or go home tired.
Give 8 for 8
Don't 
Cause problems, jump the OT list or hang out with known slackers and complainers.

The upside is good money, great benefits and outstanding retirement.
Sky is the limit for foreman positions, general foreman, excellent training, usually free or little cost.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk. 
Thanks for taking the time to fill out your profile.


----------



## mdwirenut (Jun 10, 2018)

First stop today was the Local 70, as I kind of suspected it wasn't where I need to end up long-term. The rep there was a stand-up guy - quick, but thorough. The company offering me a job through the local 70 needs my license, but otherwise I'd be dealing with traffic-controls, and there is no path forward there.

I went up the street to a Local 26 (which is electricians) and an organizer briefly spoke with me, wanted me to return with W2's, pay-stubs and license. He told me with a private company I'd top out at $30 hour (nope), and was very quick to want to bring me in as an RW @$29 and then go to classes for an "upgrade program".

I analyze everything, so when I encounter people who seem to want to rush, and skip details I'm apt to politely leave just a quick as they are with me.

One contractor was quick to want to get me in, the other was aloof about details.

I have time to make sure I get things right in the short term - I'm otherwise too old to afford to pay the price for rushing in on anything that comes my way if it sets me back years.

Thanks for everyone's feedback, it's been most helpful.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

When you join the IBEW union by qualification & experience, skipping the JATC apprenticeship it's called organizing in.
It's a process that can take a few months to longer.
Depending on the hall and how many or how fast they process.

1 Talk to organizer
2 Prove experience & license with paperwork
3 Get approved to be tested in
4 Pre testing meetings or basic skill classes to help you pass
5 Pass 4 hands on trade tests & 1 written tests
6 Wait for official test results
7 Meet organizer to sign paperwork
8 Get sworn in

Some of the above may only be done quarterly, monthly, or weekly.
Some do all the tests the same day, while others take a night a week for 6 weeks to get all the tests done.

If you feel your a qualified journeyman electrician then don't compromise for lower classifications.


----------

